# Changing a belt on a Turncrafter lathe



## GLENN S (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone have any instructions or hints on how to change the belt on a Turncrafter lathe?


----------



## rmelton (Jun 24, 2013)

This is from my manual hope it helps

BELT, SPINDLE AND BEARING REPLACEMENT FOR THE #TCLPRO LATHE
To change the belt (26), spindle (14), or bearings (15 and 18) for the lathe, you must first loosen the two set screws (28) and hand wheel (22). Next remove the access door (20,21, and 52) and loosen the set screw (24) on the drive pulley (25).
Tap out the spindle using a mallet(from the hand wheel end). If you do not have a mallet, place a block of wood against the spindle and tap with a hammer. To get the spindle completely out, use a flat head screwdriver to punch it the rest of the way. Be careful not to damage the bearings or the threads.
Replace the bearings, spindle or belt as required.
BELT: You need only to move the spindle enough to slide a new belt on.
SPINDLE: You must knock the spindle completely out through both bearings.
BEARINGS: After removal of the spindle, completely - knock out the bearings from the inside of the headstock. This is best accomplished by inserting a long rod or screwdriver through one bearing inside the headstock toward the opposite bearing. Tap firmly to remove the bearing from the casting. Do the same for the second bearing. Please be aware not to damage the retainers 16,17) when tapping out the bearings.
Reassemble the new bearings by tapping them into place from the outside. Replace the spindle.
Note: You may have to loosen the motor mounting bolts (23) to reinstall the spindle pulley and belt. Reinstall the hand wheel and set screws. DO NOT tighten the hand wheel against the bearings. Tighten the pulley set screw and close the access door.


----------



## GLENN S (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks!


----------

